# Trojanische Pferde auf Facebook



## webwatcher (16 Oktober 2009)

heise Security - Trojanische Pferde auf Facebook


> R. T.  vom Antiviren-Hersteller AVG warnt vor Facebook-Applikationen, die gezielt eine Sicherheitslücke im Adobe Reader ausnutzen, um Scareware zu installieren. Die Anbieter der Apps sind dabei anscheinend selbst einem Angriff zum Opfer gefallen.


----------



## lisakurt (15 November 2009)

*AW: Trojanische Pferde auf Facebook*

hatte mir 363 trojaner über facebook in amerika eingefangen.also facebook nicht ganz ungefährlich


----------

